
Meet the Next Billionaires - bootload
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18628572/site/newsweek
======
sabhishek
Wasn't this submitted long ago on on ycnews ?

~~~
bootload
_"... Wasn't this submitted long ago on on ycnews ? ..."_

Might have been (same article with different url), show me? Now if
hackernews.yc had a search function I'd look for it and not bother but as it
is I have to go to google, then search something like
_[http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fycombinat...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fycombinator.com+Meet+the+Next+Billionaires)
_ Maybe I should add this submission check to my sub-que software before I
submit. It would scale much easier if this or similiar searches could be
provided at submission. But even then there is no guarantee that this will
work, so I don't bother.

